# New green card, tax implication



## Dredlich (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello.

I am going through the green card process and was told, I will get my passport stamped in March. I was wondering as of which moment do i have to pay US taxes? 

Thanks for sharing your perspective.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dredlich said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am going through the green card process and was told, I will get my passport stamped in March. I was wondering as of which moment do i have to pay US taxes?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your perspective.


That is a loaded question - it depends on your world wide income. To the best of my knowledge you have to FILE US taxes as of your GC activation. Bev is the tax guru and I will check behind myself with a CPA in GA.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, you become subject to filing US taxes (on your worldwide income) when your status changes from non-resident alien to resident. It's possible in your year of arrival (i.e. when you get your green card) to file as a "dual-status alien."

The gory details are in IRS publication 519 Publication 519 (2010), U.S. Tax Guide for Aliens Check Chapter 6 especially.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dredlich (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thank you.*

Thank you both!

That is not what I was hoping for but now I knoe at least what I am up for. I hoped for a tax break in the transition year but hat seems to be blown out of the water...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dredlich said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> That is not what I was hoping for but now I knoe at least what I am up for. I hoped for a tax break in the transition year but hat seems to be blown out of the water...


There is no way around it. On the lighter side - good luck! Do you already have a final destination? What are your plans employment wise?


----------



## Dredlich (Mar 1, 2012)

*No idea.*

I honestly dont know. I will go to Boston/Cambridge MA. The rest will follow... I hope.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dredlich said:


> I honestly dont know. I will go to Boston/Cambridge MA. The rest will follow... I hope.


Too cold for me. Will you keep us posted? It is always interesting to hear how things progress. Any questions - we will try our best.


----------



## Dredlich (Mar 1, 2012)

*I will.*

I'll keep you in the loop...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Dredlich said:


> I'll keep you in the loop...



Danke


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

if you make less than $2400, you dont pay, you pay 2012 year tax in 2013 before april 15th


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

elfas said:


> if you make less than $2400, you dont pay, you pay 2012 year tax in 2013 before april 15th


Not really - there are filing thresholds depending on your exact filing status (i.e. married, single, head of household, etc.). At what point you have to pay depends on many factors. And if you have to pay, you either have to have ongoing withholding or file quarterly estimated tax payments so that you don't get hit with a huge bill in April of the following year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

